# Homelite 18-inch chainsaw locked up



## Honolulu (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello all - first post. I have some experience with small engines but this one has got me, for the moment.

Picked up a slightly used 46 cc, 18-inch Homelite chainsaw. Someone in the 'hood had left it, all boxed in the plastic case, out by the rubbish. Of course I grabbed it, and of course something is wrong: the starter cord won't pull. Have had the recoil starter off, no problem there. Blade lock removed by me, it had burnt and charred the surrounding plastic housing. 

The problem appears to be the centrifugal clutch. The center T-section is threaded onto the main shaft in such a way that when the engine is turned, the central section screws in tight against the side case of the motor and locks everything up. There are only five parts to this clutch including the center section, drum, two weights, and weights retaining spring. All are clean and free-moving, but unless something is missing I cannot see how to reassemble in such a way that it doesn't lock up again. 

Looked at my neighbor's saw, but different arrangement, no help. I did reassemble his so it works - he had the chain on backwards. LOL!

Seen a couple youtube vids but nothing useful, or addressing this particular arrangement of parts.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Go to gardnerinc.com, in the top area click on "consumer" and then "parts lookup" for an IPL. You'll need the UT number from the saw.


----------

